# Ultimate Impact: Cage Fighting FIGHTCARD (Gloucester 11.04.10)



## Tiger (Jun 1, 2008)

*Ultimate Impact: Cage Fighting 11.04.10 - Liquid Night Club Gloucester*

*We are proud to announce the official fight card for Ultimate Impact: Cage Fighting 11.04.10.*

Teams include:

Team Trojan, Oxford Martial Arts (OMAA), Team Ronin and many more.





































*Get your tickets from Trojan Bristol, Cheltenham, and Worcester or online at **Trojan Free Fighters - MMA, Muay Thai, Boxing, BJJ, Olympic Wrestling | Ultimate Impact | Trojan Free Fighters*

More fights below.....


----------



## Tiger (Jun 1, 2008)

*Get your tickets from Trojan Bristol, Cheltenham, and Worcester or online at **Trojan Free Fighters - MMA, Muay Thai, Boxing, BJJ, Olympic Wrestling | Ultimate Impact | Trojan Free Fighters*

Thanks,

Raj


----------

